# Honey has no smell, is it safe to eat?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If it's not capped, it's just nectar in my book... it's probably not dry enough. Only a refractometer knows for sure.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Michael is right, but also note there are a lot of honeys that have little to no odor, and some that are as strong as heck..... so yea, its fine... just still "wet"


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

If it's not cured it will soon have a smell (a fermented smell), and if it does? don't feed it back to the bees. It can cause dysentery to the bees.


----------

